# AMR Written Test



## awhiting (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone taken AMRs written test recently that could tell me how it is?

Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## jordan000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I recently took the AMR EMT test in Santa Clara County. The test was 100 questions, similar to those on the NREMT test. The test was fairly easy and required a minimum score of 80. There was also a 40 question T/F personality test which required a minimum score of 35. You have to pass both tests to be considered for an interview.


----------



## awhiting (Apr 14, 2008)

jordan000 said:


> I recently took the AMR EMT test in Santa Clara County. The test was 100 questions, similar to those on the NREMT test. The test was fairly easy and required a minimum score of 80. There was also a 40 question T/F personality test which required a minimum score of 35. You have to pass both tests to be considered for an interview.



thanks.... that's where I will most likely be testing. I live in santa cruz too.

aaron


----------

